
2015 Tech Trends by Amy Webb - rlalwani
http://www.slideshare.net/webbmedia/2015-tech-trends
======
rlalwani
Heard about this report and Amy Webb on NPR (Newshour). Found it very relevant
for the startup community.

"At the end of each year, Webbmedia Group applies our FuturePrint Trend-
spotting Framework to surface the most important emerging trends in digital
media and technology for the year ahead. This 2015 Trend Report offers 55 key
insights representing the immediate trends that we think will matter most in
the coming year."

